# anybody with unlimited download upload usage and superb speed internet???????????????



## arunks (Feb 5, 2007)

Can anybody help me.........

actually i wanna download a big file...which is either on rapidshare or a ftp link..

As ftp port is blocked here so i cant download from rapidshare also due to static ip here...

its size is 3-4 GB..

can anybody download it for me and then upload somewhere else space..from whre i can download it easily...

it may be on www.file2upload.com
as  premium accounts are there for it...and also it allows to upload upto 1Gb file at a time..so u will have to split it..

if u know any other site then upload on it..

or give me plz rapidshare premium account for a day.

i will be very thankful to u all...

plz PM me if u r interested .. i will send u the ftp link or rapidsahre links


----------



## adit_sen (Feb 5, 2007)

what is this file you want to download?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 5, 2007)

It does not have anything to do with Mac OS X, does it?


----------



## arunks (Feb 6, 2007)

yes its mac osx 10.6.7 on ftp link


----------



## 24online (Mar 26, 2007)

yes i have superb UL+DL speed (unlimited )... i found that many ppl here have gr8 stuffs...so anybody interested for sharing..


----------



## aryayush (Mar 26, 2007)

What is the speed and which connection do you have?

Also, how much do you pay per month?


----------



## 24online (Mar 26, 2007)

256 kbps-512 kbps-2 mbps (depends on traffic)..
local cablewalla....
it is upto me... but i paid 400 Rs/month.

if good upload/download from sites, tell me...


----------



## aryayush (Mar 26, 2007)

Which service provider? BSNL?

How much do you pay exactly?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 26, 2007)

ye os x 10.6.7 kaha se aaya??? beta??


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks like a spam post


----------



## aryayush (Mar 26, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ye os x 10.6.7 kaha se aaya??? beta??


He meant to type 10.*4*.7, obviously.


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Mar 26, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> yes i have superb UL+DL speed (unlimited )... i found that many ppl here have gr8 stuffs...so anybody interested for sharing..



i m wondering how come it is so cheap ...??? i mean i m also using local cabelwalla paying 550 p m @ 64 Kbps.... how come??


----------



## aryayush (Mar 26, 2007)

When did he say it was cheap?


----------



## mehulved (Mar 27, 2007)

I thought people weren't supposed to download Mac OS X. Locked the thread.


----------

